# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 8th - Sunday



## Eric (Apr 4, 2018)

*


*

*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA April 8th - Sunday*
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.*
*When: Sunday April 8th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.*
*Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.*
*Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## the2finger (Apr 4, 2018)

We’ll b there


----------



## Eric (Apr 5, 2018)

weather will be great... as usual.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 5, 2018)

All ready in the OC see you guys on Sunday


----------



## the2finger (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey Hoarder, I’m riding a girls bike are you?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 6, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Hey Hoarder, I’m riding a girls bike are you?



 Yeah you know me I'm feeling a little feminine this week See y'all there


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hippie Mike and I are riding up the River trail from my house 'lil before 9; see ya there.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Another fun ride but I didn’t take very many pictures


----------

